# Sony ARC HDMI and Hopper



## BillM (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi, just had my 722K replaced with the Hopper with Sling. The HDMI output goes into the SAT/CATV input on my Sony STR-DH-720 receiver, and the TV/ARC HDMI output goes to my Sony TV as before. When I turn on the TV, the receiver comes on as well just as always, but when I turn the TV off, the receiver stays on. Hard to understand why the Hopper would be different in this regard; this should strictly be a conversation between TV and receiver. Anyone else see anything like this?

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

what remote is it ? Sony or dish ?


----------



## BillM (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm using the Dish remote, but it works equally poorly with the remotes for the TV or receiver. I believe this is related to another post on Dish's forums that found the Hopper interferes with Sony Bravia Sync; https://support.dish.com/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=4629

When the Hopper is disconnected from the other Sony HDMI components, they interact normally. When it is plugged in, they can no longer reliably send Sony specific information between them. I'm going to experiment with disabling the Sony control capability to see if it still interferes, but for now it's random as to whether all of the components will correctly power up or down, and whether they will deliver the audio and video output from the Hopper. I'm willing to convert to component/optical connections, but I'd really like to see Dish address this as a bug.

Bill


----------



## BillM (Apr 27, 2005)

I've been made aware of a hardware workaround for this problem; blocking pin 13 on the HDMI connector into the Hopper disables its ability to interfere with the Sony specific CEC exchange over the HDMI connector. I'm doing that now, and it completely solves the problem. 

Bill


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

can you post a clear picture of the mod ?


----------



## emcnicol (Mar 10, 2013)

I found a really clever fix for this issue when I did a search for 'CEC disabled hdmi cable". Take a male HDMI to male DVI adapter and pair it with a female DVI to female HDMI adapter. Connect the DVI jacks together. There is a corresponding DVI pin for every HDMI pin except for HDMI pins 13(CEC) and 14(not used). Use this with your existing HDMI cable to create a HDMI cable with no CEC. I've tested this with my own system and it works beautifully.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

That's really clever solution, especially if you (myself) keep in a box a few such HDMI-DVI dongles.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I thought DVI did not pass audio. Am I mistaken? I am pretty sure I used a DVI cable a while back as a workaround for a failing HDTV until I could replace it (had to use a computer monitor temporarily) and I had to run a separate audio cable to get sound.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes. 
But his finding do show additional loss of signals for DVI connector.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Agreed. I was just thinking that IF I was right, it might fix one problem (CEC) but bring a new one (have to run another cable for audio) that might be a problem for some.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Stewart Vernon;3193318 said:


> I thought DVI did not pass audio. Am I mistaken? I am pretty sure I used a DVI cable a while back as a workaround for a failing HDTV until I could replace it (had to use a computer monitor temporarily) and I had to run a separate audio cable to get sound.


DVI doesn't but HDMI does...and they're pin-identical. I actually use a Display Port to DVI adapter into a DVI to HDMI cable for my laptop. Audio and video out.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

RasputinAXP said:


> DVI doesn't but HDMI does...*and they're pin-identical*. I actually use a Display Port to DVI adapter into a DVI to HDMI cable for my laptop. Audio and video out.


Perhaps signals of HDMI carry by DVI, but identical.
Comparing pins will show you the pins are does not identical:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDMI
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Visual_Interface


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Sorry. I should say pin-compatible. Not pin-identical.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Well, perhaps "*signal-compatible*" for final consensus ?


----------



## bobshults (Jun 16, 2006)

emcnicol said:


> I found a really clever fix for this issue when I did a search for 'CEC disabled hdmi cable". Take a male HDMI to male DVI adapter and pair it with a female DVI to female HDMI adapter. Connect the DVI jacks together. There is a corresponding DVI pin for every HDMI pin except for HDMI pins 13(CEC) and 14(not used). Use this with your existing HDMI cable to create a HDMI cable with no CEC. I've tested this with my own system and it works beautifully.


I just implemented this fix and it works flawlessly. Thanks so much for the tip. Cost me $7.00 including shipping for the adapters from monoprice.com.


----------

